# itunes and amazon cloud



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure this is the correct location for this but here goes:  I have begun downloading music from Amazon directly to my cloud because it doesn't count against my 20 GB space when I do that.  However, the music is not also going into my itunes even though I have checked both settings that say "download directly to cloud" and then then the the box "download or add to computer".  So it should be storing them in both my computer and the cloud, which is what I want it to do.  But I want it to be itunes that it stores to and it's not going there.
Any suggestions or help is appreciated.  The cloud doesn't do me much good if it's not also going to itunes.  I thought it was doing that, but now it's not.
Paula ny


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a setting that causes the Cloud downloader to add your music to Itunes, mine does do it automatically for me. I'm at work and can't poke around for the setting, but it is definitely there. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From memory I think there were two things I did, one was changing the download location to be my Itunes folder, plus I think there is a box to check that adds downloads to Itunes. Added later.... see this page, especially the part about preferences :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200154260

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This worked for me.

Open the Amazon mp3 downloader.
Menu Options: Amazon MP3 Downloader > Preferences > General
You will see a box to check that says "Add downloaded tracks to iTunes"

I have a Mac and I noticed that my Menu Options were different than listed in Amazon's mp3 Downloader help page

I hope this helps. It took me a lot of trial and error to figure it out and to realize there were 2 different applications: an Uploader and a Downloader. Best wishes.


----------

